# Best H4 Hid Bulb (Brightest and best color)



## megadiy (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm wanting to get everybody's input on what the best H4 sized HID Bulb is, as far as power out, and color temp.


----------



## markdi (Jul 13, 2005)

h4 and hid do not compute.

d1 and d2s for automotive(12 volt ballasts) are the most common

I have a 50 watt phillips d2s bulb - dl50 - 5300 lumens at 3900k.

you can adapt d2s to h4.

I think the best 35 watt d2s bulb is the phillips dl35 - 3600 lumens 4500k. - I have 2 of them - not for sale.
next best is a phillips 85122 - 3200 lumens 4300k.


----------



## InTheDark (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got 4000K H4 HID's in my car, no adapters needed. The ballast are Hella's, not sure what brand the bulbs are. 

In general, the lower the color temperature, the brighter the light. So you either get the brightest light, or the bluest light (if that's what you like), but not both. Comparing the different brands, I don't think there's a whole lot of difference in terms of brightness. I'm guessing it's more about the quality of the HID's, not necessarily the performance. At least most of the standard automotive HID's I see are spec'd at 3200 lumens @ 4000K, or somewhere around there.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 13, 2005)

As stated there are no HID H4's, H4 is the model of Halogen bulb. There are though HID's that have been adapted to fit the hole and witing harness for the H4 though all over eBay. i have been looking to get a set of ones adapted to fit a 9006 hole for my Yukon.


I wouldnt go over 6000k for automotive, ive seen some 8000k ones and they are just WAY too blue/purple.

Shane


----------



## BayMoe (Jul 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
h4 and hid do not compute.

d1 and d2s for automotive(12 volt ballasts) are the most common

I have a 50 watt phillips d2s bulb - dl50 - 5300 lumens at 3900k.

you can adapt d2s to h4.

I think the best 35 watt d2s bulb is the phillips dl35 - 3600 lumens 4500k. - I have 2 of them - not for sale.
next best is a phillips 85122 - 3200 lumens 4300k. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you tell us where we can obtain those? What's the cost of those?

Alex


----------



## InTheDark (Jul 13, 2005)

I should clarify, that yes, there are no true dual filament H4 HID bulbs. But there are single beam (no high beam) HID bulbs with H4 bases that will fit in the H4 socket and work with standard H4 wiring. So they maybe be DS2 bulbs with a H4 base, but they do not require a separate adapter. I guess technically they are not considered H4 bulbs, but they will fit in almost all H4 bulb applications, so I just refer to them as H4 for convienence. I just assumed that when the original poster asked for an H4 sized bulb, that was what he wanted.


----------



## megadiy (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I was just looking for an HID to fit the space of an H4. I understand that they are not "compatible" but I want the best thing possible to put in my new Thor I bought, so I'm just trying to get everybody to give me their $.02 on the matter. I was hoping that somebody would know where to get something brighter than a 50W H4 sized HID too...Thanks!


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2005)

some one must be modding the bulbs to fit h4
I do not think phillips or Sylvania 
makes a hid bulb to fit h4 etc.
hid bulbs made in china or taiwan maybe. 
as the color temp goes up the lumen output of the hid bulb goes down.(need to quit soldering and typing at the same time)

around 5200 - 5800 k you get about 2400 = 2500 lumens vs 3200 lumens at around 4300k.

I think phillips makes the best 35/50 watt d1s - d2s bulbs.

the phillips mpxl dl35 and the mpxl dl50 are pretty exspensive.

390.00 for 1 bulb - the 50 watt is the same price as the 35 watt.

http://atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/MPXLDL50.htm

I will try to find the link I have to get them at a reasonable price. 

the phillips d2s 85122's are around 40 bucks or so on ebay.

phillips d2s 85122 - 4300k 3200 lumens.

I think phillips developed the d1s/d2s 35 watt micropower hid light.

I bought two phillips 35 watt ballasts from ebay.
they came with 2 new in the box phillips mpxl dl35 bulbs.
I paid 220.00 shipped from ebay.
the ballasts are very nice they draw 39 watts after they warm up.
there was a spec sheet that listed the dl35 and the dl50 spec's 

so I looked for a dl50 and got lucky.


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2005)

I took a phillips 85122 bulb out of it's d2s base and installed in a d1 base(igniter built into base) 
seems to work great I have had it running for 2 hours now.(in its housing - it is focoused - kool - compared to the still working - dim bulb)

I wonder how he shattered the bulb ? 
I will do the other one tommorrow.



my girlfriends dad will be very happy.


----------

